
Ranked choice voting in 5 way Mpls mayor race - beat
http://electionresults.sos.state.mn.us/Results/MunicipalRaces/107?districtid=43000
======
beat
Background: Minneapolis has Ranked Choice voting (or Instant Runoff Voting,
depending on your terminology). In yesterday's mayor election, results are so
close among the top 5 candidates (out of a dozen) that we're now down to
counting third choice votes to determine the winner. The likely winner (Jacob
Frey) got less than 25% of the first choice votes.

This election makes a really interesting test case for the value of ranked
choice voting!

